# Humidor "count" question..



## MattNJ (Feb 11, 2011)

Hey Gents,

I grew out my humidor I just got 3 weeks ago that was 150 ct.

Im looking for something bigger but alot of the ones that say they hold 500 and 600 only have 2 or 3 draws/trays. Do they really hold that many or are they talking about major stacking action?

Im to new to post links but for instance "The Geneve" on CheapHumidors has 2 trays (i believe)
"2 Spanish Cedar Trays with 2 Dividers Each" can hold 500 stogies?


----------



## Scott W. (Jul 10, 2008)

Humidor count for the most part is based on how many Corona sized cigars can fit in it. It will take some stacking but don't expect to fit 500-600 toros or torps in there.


----------



## MattNJ (Feb 11, 2011)

seriously i dont think it would hold 150 without stacking


----------



## Scott W. (Jul 10, 2008)

MattNJ said:


> seriously i dont think it would hold 150 without stacking


I'm sure it wouldn't. My larger humi is 400 Ct and I had 2 shelves and a singles area up top. I got 10 boxes of CC's in there (250) and the top is stacked 3 sticks high giving me another 80 CC's or so but they are not all corona sized. You'll have to do some cigar tetris.


----------



## Poneill272 (Oct 29, 2010)

It looks to me like you could get at least 300 in there.


----------



## MattNJ (Feb 11, 2011)

so the other 200 are stacked, come on! my 150 ct held a legit 120 before i stacked, I guess the higher the count goes the farther it is from the truth.


----------



## Scott W. (Jul 10, 2008)

MattNJ said:


> *so the other 200 are stacked, come on!* my 150 ct held a legit 120 before i stacked, I guess the higher the count goes the farther it is from the truth.


If you don't want our advice Matt, call the vendor and ask them to clarify and provide you with the necessary information to make an informed purchase. Sound good?


----------



## Josh Lucky 13 (Dec 23, 2010)

Matt ever think of the coolidor or tupperdor options?


----------



## MattNJ (Feb 11, 2011)

scottw said:


> If you don't want our advice Matt, call the vendor and ask them to clarify and provide you with the necessary information to make an informed purchase. Sound good?


who said I didnt like your advice, my digust is with the manufacturers and retailers that promote them for holding 200 more sticks then it can.

I even added reputation to your "ring size" and said thanks for the input earlier.

Take it easy there killer.


----------



## Poneill272 (Oct 29, 2010)

What's wrong with stacking them, that's how they were designed I thought.

Just curious.


----------



## MattNJ (Feb 11, 2011)

Josh Lucky 13 said:


> Matt ever think of the coolidor or tupperdor options?


Hey Josh,

I have thought about it, but I like storing the cigars out in cingals like in a humi. I belive this was not a great idea in a coolidor, im not to familiar with tupperdor.


----------



## MattNJ (Feb 11, 2011)

Poneill272 said:


> What's wrong with stacking them, that's how they were designed I thought.
> 
> Just curious.


I guess ther is nothing wrong with it if they are the same cigar. I just have some samplers and singels.

Whats your opinion on stacking same cigar on car and different cigars on top of their each other?


----------



## Scott W. (Jul 10, 2008)

MattNJ said:


> who said I didnt like your advice, my digust is with the manufacturers and retailers that promote them for holding 200 more sticks then it can.
> 
> I even added reputation to your "ring size" and said thanks for the input earlier.
> 
> Take it easy there killer.


I think my post was sound advice in order to give you the resolution you are looking for as well as the information to make sure you are making a wise choice. I don't see it being out of line "killer". It was an idea.


----------



## Poneill272 (Oct 29, 2010)

MattNJ said:


> I guess ther is nothing wrong with it if they are the same cigar. I just have some samplers and singels.
> 
> Whats your opinion on stacking same cigar on car and different cigars on top of their each other?


If they are in the cello, I don't really worry about it.

If they are not, I keep them on top of the stack, so as not to damage the fragile wrapper, and i might use one that has cello on to separate different wrapper types, kinda like a divider.

It works fine to me.


----------



## Josh Lucky 13 (Dec 23, 2010)

Something like this Matt. When I won sticks from the Super Bowl Squares I easily went over my storage capacity. I had read about a Tupperdor figured this would be a good chance to try it out. Picked this up at Target for like $6 and it has a built in rubber seal in the lid so its almost perfect for this. But all I had was sticks and a few empty boxes from a B&M. So I went to dollar store checking for some plastic trays or some plastic coated wire ones and I put my sticks in there. It works for me some KL in some mesh bags and its almost as good as my humidor. Depending on how many sticks you are planning on getting I dont see why you could not use this or a cooler for storage. $$$ money you save can go to more sticks. Also I have seen others buy some Spanish cedar trays to use in their coolers.


----------



## MattNJ (Feb 11, 2011)

Josh,
So they only thing you have in that is kitty litter to get the Humidity level up and keep it there?
No beads or fans or anything else?


----------



## Josh Lucky 13 (Dec 23, 2010)

MattNJ said:


> Josh,
> So they only thing you have in that is kitty litter to get the Humidity level up and keep it there?
> No beads or fans or anything else?


Correct. I got a large aquarium mesh bag the 80% full and at the dollar store found some wedding rice mesh bags(pretty small) that are in their too. Now the one I bought aint huge roughly 9x13x11 at its smallest point really no need for a fan in there if I had a large cooler or converted my broken wine fridge then I would do the fans. You can use beads orany other humidification device but Kitty Litter works. I got a spray bottle of distilled if my humidity is low spritz the litter wait to check humidity in an hour and repeat as needed. Its cost effective, not as attractive as a huge humidor but, works for me.


----------



## BlackandGold508 (Jan 23, 2011)

Josh knows what hes saying Matt, he converted me over to the TupperDor Darkside, that Basthad !! http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/v...sion/284688-just-took-tupperdor-plunge-3.html


----------



## Josh Lucky 13 (Dec 23, 2010)

BlackandGold508 said:


> Josh knows what hes saying Matt, he converted me over to the TupperDor Darkside, that Basthad !! http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/v...sion/284688-just-took-tupperdor-plunge-3.html


Just trying to share what little knowledge I may have on the subject Keith. 

and its cost effective too.


----------



## MattNJ (Feb 11, 2011)

ahhh!!! this is tough
trying to figure out if I shoudl buy a larger humidor 500+ count
coolerdor
or turn a mini fridge into a humi

thanks for all the help though josh.


----------



## piperdown (Jul 19, 2009)

My Treasure Dome "300" count is currently packing about 200 with no more room. My "100" count has about 75 and so on. Total supposed capacity of all of them is 600, actual is 405.

I'm at max capacity with my 4 humidors and my next undertaking will be a coolidor or a tupperdore. Much cheaper in the long run and very tight seals for longer term aging.


----------



## TXsmoker (Sep 6, 2010)

I keep one nice humi for my ready to smoke stuff, and a small cooler for anything that I am planning on aging and overflow. Soon to be a bigger cooler though. Ive been thinking of a cabinet humi, but that would really be for looks more than need. Coolers work great, seal great, and are insulated so they resist temp swings.


----------



## MattNJ (Feb 11, 2011)

i was just at Home Depot and another store looking at large tupper ware containters and when I put and closed the lid I didnt feel like it was closed that tight, the lid kind of movez a little once it was already snapped on.

thats ok?


----------



## Poneill272 (Oct 29, 2010)

MattNJ said:


> i was just at Home Depot and another store looking at large tupper ware containters and when I put and closed the lid I didnt feel like it was closed that tight, the lid kind of movez a little once it was already snapped on.
> 
> thats ok?


IMHO, no.


----------



## MattNJ (Feb 11, 2011)

i agree one of the reasons why im not sure if i want to do the tupperdor


----------



## Poneill272 (Oct 29, 2010)

How many sticks do you want to hold?


----------



## Josh Lucky 13 (Dec 23, 2010)

MattNJ said:


> i was just at Home Depot and another store looking at large tupper ware containters and when I put and closed the lid I didnt feel like it was closed that tight, the lid kind of movez a little once it was already snapped on.
> 
> thats ok?


Matt the one I got had a rubber seal built into the lid it was more for storing keepsakes that I found at Target. If I were gonna go for one of the bigger tupperware pieces like you saw at Hope Depot I would get some of that foam weather stripping like this Thermwell Products 3/4 in. x 7/16 in. High-Density Rubber Foam Weatherstrip - R734H at The Home Depot
to put on the lid to maintain the seal. (Someone else on this site has done it I think there are pics in the picture forum) Also I would make sure to get one that has handles that clamp down on the lid and need to check that the handle pivots dont leave air holes in the box. Coolers are a bit more expensive and a little less to worry about and can still hold several cigars too. Its really just what do you need how much you want to spend and how big a deal is aesthetics are to you.


----------



## BlackandGold508 (Jan 23, 2011)

Matt, look at your local walmart or target. You wanna look in the food storgae section, where pans, dishes etc are. Thats where you"ll find the proper Tupperware style container you need. Probably gonan be Lock and Lock brand, or Sterilite. Your regular plastic bins at Lowes And Depot etc arent designed for food storgae, they arent air tight. Like Josh said, something with latches and or the seal built in. dont get discouraged.


----------



## MattNJ (Feb 11, 2011)

thanks to Kevin and Josh I am leaning towards a tupperdor (changes by the minute though) I went to targets website and the Sterilite tupperware is reallly expensive, might as well buy a cooler or one of these off ebay no?
400 ct CIGAR HUMIDOR CABINET END TABLE DISPLAY CASE - eBay (item 370489749188 end time Mar-04-11 14:34:01 PST)


----------



## Habanolover (Feb 22, 2006)

TXsmoker said:


> I keep one nice humi for my ready to smoke stuff, and a small cooler for anything that I am planning on aging and overflow. Soon to be a bigger cooler though. Ive been thinking of a cabinet humi, but that would really be for looks more than need. Coolers work great, seal great, *and are insulated so they resist temp swings.*


The section I have in bold was a major reason I started using coolers. :tu


----------



## MattNJ (Feb 11, 2011)

so you would say go with a cooler instead?


----------



## MattNJ (Feb 11, 2011)

a big cooler costs $100 thats less then the 400 ct which probably holds 350 humidor link i posted above


----------



## titlowda (Jan 23, 2011)

Matt, I had three large sterlight and then moved to a coolerdor and eventually to a Cuban Crafters end table style humidor. I had to keep my tupperware containers in a cabinet due to temp changes and the cooler was great for boxes and the six trays I put it. Only moved up because there was a comprimise on the humidor to get a cooler out of the living room:whoo:. I knew what I was gettin into with the humidor and lined it with 1/2" spanish cedar to bring it up to my standards. 

All in all cost wise the coolerdor was the cheapest method for me.


----------



## MattNJ (Feb 11, 2011)

funny you say that dustin, i just came home from Walmart and got me a 120ct Coleman!

Im starting a new thread that will show the journey of me trying to get this thing running. I would like your input in there!

Thanks bud!
Matt


----------



## mvorbrodt (Jan 13, 2010)

MattNJ said:


> Hey Gents,
> 
> I grew out my humidor I just got 3 weeks ago that was 150 ct.
> 
> ...


depends on cigar size and your tetris skills.

i had 1 humi, then 2, then 3. now i have 3 humis full of sticks and a 150qt cooler with 11 boxes in it... i have plenty of room... for now...


----------



## mvorbrodt (Jan 13, 2010)

let me add this: get a 1 or 2 NICEEEEEE desktop humis, I got a Prometeus 75 count humi. put rest in cooler and forget about it for few years


----------



## MattNJ (Feb 11, 2011)

Thanks Marty!
My 1 desktop humi is pretty sweet, if this coolerdor thing works out I will never buy another humi again (dont hold me to this)


----------



## mvorbrodt (Jan 13, 2010)

MattNJ said:


> Thanks Marty!
> My 1 desktop humi is pretty sweet, if this coolerdor thing works out I will never buy another humi again (dont hold me to this)


Just did this today: http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/cigar-accessory-discussion/285894-operation-wet-pussy-go.html


----------



## francone13 (Jan 18, 2011)

Im new to all this and bought a 100ct humi. Iv got 35 cigars in there and im pretty sure i wont be able to fit no more then 70


----------



## titlowda (Jan 23, 2011)

Thompsons 125 holds about 80.


----------



## MattNJ (Feb 11, 2011)

If you arent going for athestics so far from what i can tell a cooler with kitty litter is the way to go. Once I get my trays from my man Dustin I will be able to fit close to 1000 cigars for a good price


----------



## Josh Lucky 13 (Dec 23, 2010)

MattNJ said:


> If you arent going for athestics so far from what i can tell a cooler with kitty litter is the way to go. Once I get my trays from my man Dustin I will be able to fit close to 1000 cigars for a good price


Matt just remember 1 of the most important things about all of this...

the pics make the difference. Once its together show us the pics.


----------



## MattNJ (Feb 11, 2011)

Hey Josh- been posting some pics here- http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/v...cussion/285874-my-coolerdor-creation-q-2.html

Im pretty much all set until I get my trays.


----------

